# Ann's Putnam Lake Campground Review



## mracine (Apr 8, 2009)

Last weekend, I had the priveliged to stay in a cottage at Putnam Lake Campground. I saw them advertising on this site and thought this would be a perfect place to rent out with some friends for an early outing. 

If you haven't been to the Lake County area, I would say it's one of the hidden gems of Michigan. The campground is located north of Pere Marquette River which is an excellent river to catch steelies, browns, and rainbows. It's a fly fishers dream. The campground is surrounded by state land with a ton of deer and turkeys for all you hunters. 

The campground is gorgeous and the staff is super friendly and helpful. I'm young, but I would have to say that Putnam Lake Campground is similar to what I experience back in my early Boy Scouts days. The campground has everything you would want to do at summer camp. They have canoes, rowboats, and other watercraft. You can fish for bluegills and bass in the lake or hunt for morels and other wild edibles. Petting zoo's, bike rentals, paintball, etc. It's a very nice place. 

The staff is what makes the place shine the most. Kevin and Vicky are extremely nice and more than helpful. It's hard to explain, but the staff made me think of the wonder years. Where a man's word is honored and everyone is treated fairly. Where you can ask your neighbor for a cup of sugar and they would give you a sack of sugar and a meal. Plus, they had puppies.

Overall, my friends and I are planning our next trip there and it will probably be an annual year trip. I'm moving down to Florida in a couple of weeks and wanted one last good Michigan outing before I go. The outdoors, fishing, canoeing, hunting, camping and Michiganders like Kevin and Vicky are the reason why I will make many trips back to Michigan. 

11/10

Oh, just down M37 there is a town called Bitely, there you will find the Up North Gift Shop Co. The owner is super nice and friendly and the store is quite amazing.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Always good to hear positive thoughts about a get-a-way in Michigan. Will keep it in mind. Hope all goes well for you in Florida.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

mracine said:


> Last weekend, I had the priveliged to stay in a cottage at Putnam Lake Campground. I saw them advertising on this site and thought this would be a perfect place to rent out with some friends for an early outing.
> 
> If you haven't been to the Lake County area, I would say it's one of the hidden gems of Michigan. The campground is located north of Pere Marquette River which is an excellent river to catch steelies, browns, and rainbows. It's a fly fishers dream. The campground is surrounded by state land with a ton of deer and turkeys for all you hunters.
> 
> ...


Matt,

Thank you for all of that. I'm lost for words. We've enjoyed you and your guests too.

It's folks like you that remind us why we are here. It was a true pleasure hosting you and yours.

Kevin Jewett

btw: I need to get the gift shop on our website. being slightly out of town we often forget to recommend them to folks, but they are of a similar mind set of us, and go out of their way for folks. thank you for mentioning them.


----------

